# New Shih Tzu Puppy



## puglover502 (Feb 10, 2008)

hi everyone i am new to the forum...2 weeks ago i got a shih tzu puppy, she is now 9 weeks old. my question being when can i start putting bows and such in her hair? or is it better at this young age to clipp the long hairs from around her nose/face area? i brush her hair twice a day to keep it from getting tangles..which she hates...lol...i am sure that as long as i am consistant with the brushing she will get used to it..i named her maggie...she is such a little clown, and already spoiled rotten any help with answering my question would be greatly appreciated


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Starting at a young age is great to start brushing and grooming. 

Cutting her hair all depends on if you want to grow it out or not. And you can put a bow in as long as the hair is long enough. 

Welcome to DF.  I look forward to learning more about your little Maggie and seeing pictures.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

It probably won't be till she is 4 or 5 months old before her hair gets long enough to put a bow in or that you will even need to brush her.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

As long as she has enough hair to band up then it's fine to do whenever. Should she start scratching at or rubbing her head you've probably got the hair pulled too tight somewhere. Please DO keep brushing and combing her everywhere, handle her feet daily, etc. this will make life much easier when she's ready to be groomed. Have you chosen a groomer yet? It's not a bad idea to start early with frequent short visits to get used to it.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I think if I got a Shih Tzu, I would be clipping it's hair for awhile just to get the puppy used to the clippers and such. I am funny that way, I like to make sure the dog is used to everything. Then maybe i would grow the hair out and do a ponytail. Can't say though as I have never had a dog that had enough hair for a ponytail. LOL Welcome to the forum. Hope to see pictures of your puppy real soon.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> It probably won't be till she is 4 or 5 months old before her hair gets long enough to put a bow in or that you will even need to brush her.


Snoopy is such a cute girl .


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoopy is a boy


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Snoopy is a boy


I know. I was joking with you because of your thread about people thinking he is a girl.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh, duh! ha ha.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Westhighlander said:


> I know. I was joking with you because of your thread about people thinking he is a girl.


Ha Ha- good one!! That's too funny..as soon as I read that I said "ugh! Durbkat hates that"...then I read further! ha ha


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Dieselsmama said:


> As long as she has enough hair to band up then it's fine to do whenever. Should she start scratching at or rubbing her head you've probably got the hair pulled too tight somewhere. Please DO keep brushing and combing her everywhere, handle her feet daily, etc. this will make life much easier when she's ready to be groomed. Have you chosen a groomer yet? It's not a bad idea to start early with frequent short visits to get used to it.



Ditto to everything that Diesel said; DO NOT stop brushing her!!!!! Shih tzus can have bad reps as far as grooming goes...the more you can do as an owner, to be proactive in getting her used to the process, will be a blessing to any groomer that takes her in. 

Getting her clipped down is a matter of choice and maintainance; if you are able to upkeep hair that will eventually touch the floor, then you can let it grow out; but you will need more than a slicker brush, or pin brush to keep that coat in top condition, you will need to add a good steel comb to your grooming kit. 

If she has enough hair on her head now, you could try baby barrettes to keep the hair out of her eyes, as well; that process will help get her used to you handling the hair on her head. 

As soon as she is through with her vaccination series, you will want to get her into a groomer, so they can start shaving out her feet and clearing the hair on the bridge of her nose, and under her eyes...this is a process that Shih Tzus usually detest, so the younger you can have it done, the sooner she will get used to the process. The older she is, the stronger she will be, and the more she will fight it. Definitely don't wait until she is 4-6 months of age to get her into the groomer for the first time...

Good luck with her, welcome to the forums, and looking forward to seeing pictures of your new puppy!!!


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

You are doing the right thing in teaching your puppy to accept daily brushing now. Keep it up!

As far as hair in the eyes, she will probably not have enough hair for even a baby topknot until around 4 months...and even then it will not stay in long! A groomer can teach you to band the hair properly, as well as the correct way to remove the bands. Topknots need to be put up daily (sometimes several times daily!). Adult show dogs usually sport quadruple maintainance topknots that are either banded in several sections or braided. It is easier to keep a shortened topknot neat.

Shih Tzu are notorious for having eye problems. You are better off NOT having the hair near the eyes and nose cut. Clean the eyes daily and begin gently training the muzzle coat to lie down - it won't actually DO that for months, but keep at it. Eventually, the hair will be long enough to lie down and not irritate the eyes as clipped coat does when it grows out.

Keeping the coat clean (weekly or so bathing) will help in keeping it mat-free. Never bathe a dog that isn't freshly brushed, as water will set-in mats.

Have fun with Maggie! They ARE little clowns, aren't they?


----------

